# Emerge anwenden auf eine Dateiliste

## monade

Hi,

vorneweg: ich bin eigentlich fast sicher, dass die Frage schonmal aufgetaucht ist, habs aber nicht finden können. Seis drum, folgendes: ich bekomme bald ein neues Notebook und würde gerne die installierten Programme auf meinem alten NB auch im Neuen installieren. Dabei dachte ich mir, wäre es doch super-praktisch nach der Basisinstalltation einfach ein emerge -avu auf die alte World-Datei laufen zu lassen. Das sollte mit ein bisschen Bash-Scripting doch eigentlich einfach machbar sein, oder? 

Also konkret, wenn meine /var/lib/portage/world folgenden Inhalt hätte..

media-video/mplayer

www-client/clawsmail

foo-bar/bar-foo

.. dann will ich daraus folgendes emerge-Kommando machen:

emerge -avu media-video/mplayer www-client/clawsmail foo-bar/bar-foo

Wie würde das zugehörige Bash-Kommando aussehen? Vielleicht sogar ein Einzeiler?

----------

## schachti

```
emerge -avu $(cat DATEI)
```

----------

## franzf

```
emerge -avu $(cat /my/old/worldfile)
```

// edit:

GRRRR zu spät  :Wink: 

Mein "Avatar" wollte kuscheln  :Wink: 

----------

## mastacloak

```
xargs --arg-file=/var/lib/portage/world emerge -avu
```

müsste es tun.

Bei /var/lib/portage/world müsste auch

```
emerge -avu world
```

reichen. Oder willst Du was anderes machen?

Gruß

//edit:

auch zu spät

----------

## monade

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avu $(cat /my/old/worldfile)
> ```
> ...

 

Egal, doppelt hält besser  :Smile: . Das ging fix, danke!

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> GRRRR zu spät 
> 
> Mein "Avatar" wollte kuscheln 

 

Ach, das lag daran, dass Du Dein Posting mit so einen langen, aussagekräftigen Dateinamen anstatt DATEI ausstatten musstest.   :Razz: 

----------

## monade

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei /var/lib/portage/world müsste auch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mit /var/lib/portage/world meinte ich in dem Fall die World-Datei auf dem alten System.

----------

## franzf

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei /var/lib/portage/world müsste auch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke es ist nicht ratsam ein fremdes worldfile in einen jungfräulichen Computer zu packen. Stell dir vor einzelne Pakete gehen nicht. Dann musst du die Geduld haben um nachzusehen und zu löschen und wo notieren - am Ende vergisst du was.

Gut, es gibt Programme die überflüssige Einträge aus dem worldfile entfernen. Aber ich denke es ist einfach am sichersten dein altes worldfile nicht direkt wieder als neues worldfile zu verwenden.

----------

## monade

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber ich denke es ist einfach am sichersten dein altes worldfile nicht direkt wieder als neues worldfile zu verwenden.

 

Jup, andernfalls wäre schon ne gehörige Portion Vertrauen in die Sauberkeit und Äquivalenz des alten World-Files nötig. Und die hab ich nicht   :Wink: .

----------

## Max Steel

ICh würde nach und nach das Installieren was ich brauch.

----------

## monade

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ICh würde nach und nach das Installieren was ich brauch.

 

Ich wills halt möglichst vermeiden, erstmal 20min zu kompilieren um Programm xyz zu verwenden, dass ich irgendwann mal "spontan" benötige.. genau das ist das größte Ärgernis bei Gentoo und das will ich so gut es geht eindämmen.

----------

## Max Steel

Okay, dann trotzdem nacheinander installieren. Und mit den größten und wichtigsten Brocken anfangen. Am besten übernimmst du auch /etc/portage. Damit viele der unstable-Abhängigkeiten und Individual-Useflags bereits gesetzt sind. und /etc/make.conf für die globalen USE-Flags.

Das einzige was ich nicht übernehmen würde wären die CFlags. Wenn ich einen Board-/CPUtausch vornehm.

----------

## Tinitus

 *monade wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   ICh würde nach und nach das Installieren was ich brauch. 
> 
> Ich wills halt möglichst vermeiden, erstmal 20min zu kompilieren um Programm xyz zu verwenden, dass ich irgendwann mal "spontan" benötige.. genau das ist das größte Ärgernis bei Gentoo und das will ich so gut es geht eindämmen.

 

Hallo,

das stimmt schon. Hast Du mehrere Rechner im Netz nimm Distcc und es geht so schnell wie unter Ubuntu  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

